# Brunneria borealis - The White Lady... Albino or Color Morph?



## Precarious (Jul 19, 2012)

I don't know if my house was built on an ancient Indian burial mound, a magnetic vortex, or what, but it seems after a few generations of most species I end up with color morphs.

Here is the latest, a Brunner that has virtually no color but a hint of salmon which is normally limited to the base of the antennae. Maybe an albino?

Anyone else ever see this in Brunners?

Her normal green sister...







The white lady...


----------



## gripen (Jul 19, 2012)

That is just the beige color morph. I have seen it before a couple of times.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 19, 2012)

Those are so nice! haha, maybe look up on google about your house!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 19, 2012)

gripen said:


> That is just the beige color morph. I have seen it before a couple of times.


Ah, nice. Mystery solved! Thanks


----------



## SilentDeviL (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice cool color. My are only L5 still small .


----------



## agent A (Jul 19, 2012)

It can't be a genetic variant can it? Aren't they all clones?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 19, 2012)

agent A said:


> It can't be a genetic variant can it? Aren't they all clones?


That's a good point. They reproduce through parthenogenesis. I wonder if that means there are environmental triggers relating to coloration. They have lived in the same container together so that doesn't seem likely. Must be random.



SilentDeviL said:


> Nice cool color. My are only L5 still small .


These are only L3. That's a hydei she's eating!


----------



## frogparty (Jul 19, 2012)

Parthenogenesis can still spawn mutations. Very easily so. Point mutations especially


----------



## Paradoxica (Jul 19, 2012)

If movies have taught me anything all you need to do is re-bury the remains you dug up in your back yard!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 20, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Parthenogenesis can still spawn mutations. Very easily so. Point mutations especially


Interesting. But is a color morph a true mutation or just expression of a normaly dormant trait? Or could color be the result of a point mutation? Maybe I'm stating that incorrectly. I'm not up on the lingo. I guess what I'm asking is can parthenogenesis contribut to variation within the gene pool?



Paradoxica said:


> If movies have taught me anything all you need to do is re-bury the remains you dug up in your back yard!


I know, right? But every time I try this happens...


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

Any mutation is a variation in the gene pool. Color is the phenotypic expression of the genotype. Mutations do not only affect color the affect anything the can be expressed in the genotype.

The reason the OP sees color mutations after several generations is due to inbreeding. Color traits normally non expressed due to recessive nature increase in their potential for expression as the recessive gene becomes more and more common, creating more chance of homozygous recessive offspring.


----------



## Precarious (Jul 20, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Any mutation is a variation in the gene pool. Color is the phenotypic expression of the genotype. Mutations do not only affect color the affect anything the can be expressed in the genotype.
> 
> The reason the OP sees color mutations after several generations is due to inbreeding. Color traits normally non expressed due to recessive nature increase in their potential for expression as the recessive gene becomes more and more common, creating more chance of homozygous recessive offspring.


Thanks. Since there is no inbreeding in cultures of this species it must be a random mutation that happens pretty regularly if others have seen this color variation. I'll have to see if this female produces nymphs of the same color. If due to a mutation logic would say she would. If not, then it is a variation triggered by external stimuli, correct?


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

Correct. But it's difficult to say without genetic sequencing whether it is or isn't caused by mutation. Parthenogenesis is non mated reproduction but it is NOT cloning. All offspring will possess slightly different genotypes due to recombination inherit to the process. Not all genotype changes code for differences in phenotype, but (with VERY FEW EXCEPTIONS) all physical characteristic differences are caused by phenotypic expression coded for in the genotype


----------



## stacy (Jul 20, 2012)

Geez I love your pics, always the best quality


----------



## frogparty (Jul 20, 2012)

One physical trait not solely controlled by genotype is size. Genotype codes for a maximum size the animal will achieve, but availability of nutrients can cause that animal to be malnourished enough to never achieve that optimum size limit.


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 20, 2012)

What camera do you shoot with? Your photos are always crisp!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 20, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> What camera do you shoot with? Your photos are always crisp!


Thanks! I have the Canon T2i with the 100mm as well as MP-E 65mm maco lenses. Also have the Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX flash which is the really important part.


----------



## mantid_mike (Jul 20, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Thanks! I have the Canon T2i with the 100mm as well as MP-E 65mm maco lenses. Also have the Macro Twin Lite MT-24EX flash which is the really important part.


Nice! I used to have that camera. Maybe i should have kept it. You have the 100mm f/2.8?


----------



## Precarious (Jul 20, 2012)

mantid_mike said:


> Nice! I used to have that camera. Maybe i should have kept it. You have the 100mm f/2.8?


Yeah, EF 100mm 1:2.8 USM. It's the cheaper one without IS. T2i is a great camera. I'd love to upgrade to 5D mkIII but too much cash. Maybe once it drops.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 20, 2012)

That is a cool variation.


----------



## Rick (Jul 28, 2012)

Normal but fairly uncommon. Two years ago at bugfest we had two like that. Those were wild collected.


----------



## Termite48 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rather than restate what has been stated well by Frogparty, I concur wholeheartedly, even about the maximum size not necessarily being reachable by some due to diet, eating habits, poor hunting technique. The traits are inherited but the actual product is influenced by exterior (especially during an Olympiad if the keeper watches T.V. (Ha!)


----------



## mantiseater (Aug 9, 2013)

Is this a pic of a male brunners mantis?

http://www.insetologia.com.br/2013/02/louva-deus-em-minas-gerais.html


----------



## Precarious (Aug 10, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> Is this a pic of a male brunners mantis?
> 
> http://www.insetologia.com.br/2013/02/louva-deus-em-minas-gerais.html


To my knowledge a male of this species has never been documented. It certainly looks like a brunner with the exception of the pinkish color and the length of the wings, but who knows what a male would look like. I believe the end of a male's abdomen would look a little different than that. May be some odd brunner variation with wings in the way Mesopteryx alata females can have short or long wings, but that's just a guess. Someone else may have a better answer.


----------



## Sticky (Aug 10, 2013)

mantiseater said:


> Is this a pic of a male brunners mantis?
> 
> http://www.insetologia.com.br/2013/02/louva-deus-em-minas-gerais.html


A possible gennetic throwback?


----------



## agent A (Aug 10, 2013)

there are other brunneria species that arent parthenogenic


----------



## lancaster1313 (Aug 10, 2013)

Lookslike _Thesprotia sp._

I don't read any language but english, but the word Thesprotia stood out to me as I scanned the text under the photos.

Edit: Looking closer, agent A has a point. Unless I could read the article, I know next to nothing. :blush:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Aug 10, 2013)

There are more then just one _Brunneria _sp.


----------

